# Lol!!!



## laughingisharder (Feb 26, 2012)

So I have come to notice that a majority of these new posts about people planning to leave or hop a freight to somewhere, are mainly all first timers, just kids who knew someone a while back or just have seen kids on the street and envied them for whatever it was they thought they had. It seems the majority of the time that's all thats happening on this site, and then when you make the plans to go on a trip with someone they fall through or bitch out in the end, either that or they just end up becoming a lost soul roaming about the country for two years till you get a shitty job and knock some chick up...

Is there like a private forum for people who have actually been on the road to talk to each other? People who want to live differently their whole life? Not just fir a few years. We need to clean this place up. I'll talk more later gotta go sponge some shit lol


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 26, 2012)

It's not always just about how many places you've been or how long you've been doing this or the fact that you have hopped every line in the states, sometimes more often then not with me it's about striving to live your life the way you want it, even if that is drastically different from the average of the masses, let go of everything, try something new explore your options as a human being not a battery for this states taxes and monotony


----------



## slurricane (Feb 26, 2012)

this is good. what, maybe half of the members are actual travelers. sweep out all the irrelevance, stp used to be fairly pure. rip ol dirty stp.


----------



## FLoP (Feb 26, 2012)

<<<<< that's me. On a train. I agree with the noticeable amount of first timers. I can't claim long term traveller, but I think I paid my dues in my own way. I have 3 people that know what I'm capable of and I know it too. If you know more than me cool. But with that, I'm sure there are a ton of people on here that could tell me exactly how to go somewhere......, but have never done it themselves. I have people telling me shit all the time about where to go and not to go and what yards are the best and what signs to fly...meanwhile they have never left there own state. I could tell you how to get somewhere from someone else's story, but I wouldn't be sure I was right.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah what the fuck is this elitist hobo forum? Did you want to be sure to announce yourself and your status to this site this way? Feel cooler now that everyone knows you have made your claim, dude? As people above have mentioned, and if you had taken the time to read threads on this forum before joining (which I am SURE you did), you would t have bothered making this post unless you just absolutely get the need to call yourself out as some self proclaimed Internet hobo. Kewl.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 26, 2012)

I'ma point at myself, saying I'm inexperienced, and I'm making plans to leave, and I've writen a few stories of my future plans.

But the truth Is I dont know what my future holds, and I cant plan it or predict it. I just have a goal set, to get the fuck out of this town. Now i may end up traveling/hitchhiking/ train hopping or god knows what for many years, i may travel a bit for a few months and come back beaten, I may end up in some shenanigans, die or get arrested for a few years. I dont Fucking know. 

But I'm serious when I say, I will leave it all behind. I allready secured all my cash in a bank sorta untraceable to me. I've left all bills go un-paid, bank overdrafts and inactiviy fee's etc. I've started selling all the material BS I own. I'm doing research, memorizing routes, tips n tricks, etc etc about on the road, taken 2 practice Train hops, and so on.

All I look for in this forum is guidance, opinions and expereinces from those who been there. But I dont claim myself to be the best, not that I think there is any anyways.Lupc449wleft


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 27, 2012)

Everyone's gotta start somewhere. What can I say? Pick and choose who you want to associate with on the site better? Everyone is a noob at some point or another, if they never end up leaving their home that's there own problem. I can't see how it affects you either way.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Feb 27, 2012)

Fuck, Im what I like to call a "Year rounder", I just love to travel, and have been doing for the better part of 15 years. But I am definitly a "to each there own" Kinda person...So people just cant make that leap...Living in total freedom can be a terrifying idea for some.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Yeah what the fuck is this elitist hobo forum? Did you want to be sure to announce yourself and your status to this site this way? Feel cooler now that everyone knows you have made your claim, dude? As people above have mentioned, and if you had taken the time to read threads on this forum before joining (which I am SURE you did), you would t have bothered making this post unless you just absolutely get the need to call yourself out as some self proclaimed Internet hobo. Kewl.




Yeah okay sorry for not wanting to talk to seventeen year old girls who want me to take them on their first magical trip on a train to rainbow land.....I never said I'm super awesome for doing anything...although now thatcha mention it...hehe, I did make a twenty thousand dollars on the road....tah Fu Ken dah selling merch. I wasn't trying to toot my horn or anything I was just trying to find some interesting people who have been through some of the same experiences as myself, sorry for fiending a real conversation on this site, and sorry you feel I'm some elitist snob, maybe you'll chill out soon and trybto have a conversation with me before acting all crazy and shit about my interwebz hoboness. Also I think it would be better if we just chilled and drank beer you'd get to know me better, shoot maybe even have something to say once and a while.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

And I've only been on the road for three fucking years so m no elitist snob, shoot I haven't even been to the east coast yet, now I can't wait to hear all the shit from the old timers about how I'm a west coast ogle great.."..any who I don't really care about what you say just the amount of time you lost complaining to me about it.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

laughingisharder said:


> Yeah okay sorry for not wanting to talk to seventeen year old girls who want me to take them on their first magical trip on a train to rainbow land.....I never said I'm super awesome for doing anything...although now thatcha mention it...hehe, I did make a twenty thousand dollars on the road....tah Fu Ken dah selling merch. I wasn't trying to toot my horn or anything I was just trying to find some interesting people who have been through some of the same experiences as myself, sorry for fiending a real conversation on this site, and sorry you feel I'm some elitist snob, maybe you'll chill out soon and trybto have a conversation with me before acting all crazy and shit about my interwebz hoboness. Also I think it would be better if we just chilled and drank beer you'd get to know me better, shoot maybe even have something to say once and a while.



No one is forcing you to talk to he 17 year olds. You are very capable of selecting who you respond to just like everyone else on here.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

And my response took much less time than you think. I don't sit here on squat the planet pre meditating witty responses. Maybe you are cool, you came off like a total shithead asshole though. You can read I see, so instead of making a rude post about how you want to talk to actual travelers, you could go through the threads and find the posts by the type of people you are looking to share experiences with and say something pertinent or useful in those posts and you will get a lot better reactions than the above. 

Ps and good for you merch boy. You think you're the only person on here to tour with a band and sell shit tons of merch? Think again. And touring with a band isn't exactly the same thing as traveling buddy. anyway. I'm done being an asshole, and I'm sure you get my point. Sorry to call you out so hard but give people/this site a break. Besides, everyone has to start somewhere...if you don't want to take the twelve year olds on their first whatever, don't respond to them. Simple as that.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Feb 27, 2012)

^ bitch, you just turned 18... Give it a rest..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh. And you're 20. Hahaha you're really not far off from 17 dude...LOLLLL


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Feb 27, 2012)

drama drama drama ;D


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2012)

original post is a little annoying, but all the responses have been really awesome


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> original post is a little annoying, but all the responses have been really awesome


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol your all such naysayers...oh wait I mean uhh....your all hardcore train kids and you all are cool for putting other people down instead of just praising them for their contributions. Yeah I am twenty. Which I love and I didn't have a band. But anyways I'll come to the slabs soon and I'll bring some motorcycles or something for us to ride. I neither sit here meditating responses....however it would probably make for a more enjoyable read. Plus if I don't save the souls of the seventweenies...who will muwhaahha


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol is right.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

laughingisharder said:


> Lol your all such naysayers...oh wait I mean uhh....your all hardcore train kids and you all are cool for putting other people down instead of just praising them for their contributions. Yeah I am twenty. Which I love and I didn't have a band. But anyways I'll come to the slabs soon and I'll bring some motorcycles or something for us to ride. I neither sit here meditating responses....however it would probably make for a more enjoyable read. Plus if I don't save the souls of the seventweenies...who will muwhaahha



This is the last you'll hear of me on this post... But by the way, you are the only person who was putting anyone down...and I'm not a train kid either for that matter.  have a nice day.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

I SAID GOOD DAY


----------

